# How quickly do crystal red shrimp breed?



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

I asked a similar question about cherry shrimp, but I'm also curious to find out how quickly crystal red shrimp breed. I know they don't breed as quickly as cherry shrimp, but I'm curious to hear of experiences of others that are breeding crystal reds. Can you tell me how many you had to begin with and how many you had after a year?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I've had mine for about a month or a month and a half. Still no berried shrimps =/
I think from juvie like 4-5months? maybe? Hope mine breeds


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Adult female's cycle is every two months...

So once they start you've got a bunch.

-Andrew

(second generation has been spotted in my tanks:eek5: )


----------



## limnidi (May 2, 2007)

I think few months is what I saw. But my problem is they do not produce as many offspring as cehrries.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

From them being "born" im pretty sure it takes them 6 months or so. So if you got juvies to start with at least 2-3 months.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

So it looks like longer maturity time and fewer young. And they are more sensitive to warmer temperatures and water conditions than RCS.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

A Hill said:


> Adult female's cycle is every two months...


First time I've ever heard that- good to know...

Neon- it looks like I'm following you around this time! ROFL


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> First time I've ever heard that- good to know...
> 
> Neon- it looks like I'm following you around this time! ROFL


Well thats in perfect conditions, but yeah it is at minimum approx two months. 

Two months in my tank at least:smile: 

Forgot to answer the first question... I believe they reach sexual maturity from 4-6 months depending on certain factors as tank temp.

-Andrew


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes that sounds about right and I started my colony just over 6 months ago and some of the first generation females are now having young and I have a large population going of all ages. Started with young adults and one was even berried when I got them. Most were females (luck draw) which really boosted a instant colony, started with 25 and a few extras...

Cheers, Bill


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

A Hill said:


> Well thats in perfect conditions, but yeah it is at minimum approx two months.
> 
> Two months in my tank at least:smile:
> 
> ...



When I only had a few I noticed after 1 berried shrimp dropped, it was berried again in about 6 weeks. Not sure if that's normal, but the only reason I could keep track because it stood out among all the other berried females as it had a face on it's back!


----------

